# Sound Solution!



## NOIR (4. April 2002)

..heia Leutz...
brauche für ein hIP-HOP Projekt DIE LÖSUNG!

was für ein Sound Programm muss ich mir anschaffen um:

- Hip-Hop flow zu bekommen!
- mit Stimmen arbeiten kann!
- möglichst mit vielen Spuren arbeiten kann..

habe keine Ahnung von Sound Programmen....also sollte es auch nicht all zu Heavy sein zum leernen....

währe froh um professionellen Tip!



greez

[NOIR]


----------



## AKM<2b> (4. April 2002)

Ich schlage vor:

Ein Rewireverbundsystem aus Reason und Cubase 
Reason: ---> für den Groove. 
Guter Drumcomputer.... 
Dicker Synth für baseline und mellow(?)
Loop player für fertige Beats (sind viele dabei wenn nötig)
guter Sampler

Cubase: ---> für das Arrangement, (Samples) und Harddisc Recording
Gute möglickeiten für Stimmaufzeichnung + Viele Plugins fürs Soundtuning. (wenn z.b Schlechtes Microfon, zuwenig Bass usw)

Ja gibt aber sicher noch andere Möglichkeiten

2b


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. April 2002)

Ha, AKM du bist lustig:



> Ich schlage vor:
> 
> Ein Rewireverbundsystem aus Reason und Cubase
> Reason: ---> für den Groove.
> ...



Und nun die Aussage von NOIR:




> habe keine Ahnung von Sound Programmen....also sollte es auch nicht all zu Heavy sein zum leernen....



Fällt uns was auf? 

Die Lösung von AKM ist mit Sicherheit die Beste, aber fürn nen Anfänger ohne Vorkenntnisse zu schwer. Um damit richtig loslegen zu können brauchst du erstmal n Jahr lernen damit du die Synthies, Sampler, Arranger bedienen kannst. Ausserdem kostet die vorgeschlagene Software mehrere Ecken.


----------



## NOIR (4. April 2002)

...lange Rede kurzer Sinn...was schlägst Du mir vor?

 




PS: brauche etwas simpels aber..gutes....und Ecken habe ich eh keine....


----------



## AKM<2b> (4. April 2002)

jaja aber er hat doch gesagt, das er einen professionellen vorschlag haben will. 
Soll ich jetzt sagen hol dir den homo - hiphop ejay oder Magix mm
Nee nee dann lieber mal ne Stunde mit reason beschäftigen und ein Buch für ca. 20€ kaufen. Und wenn mans nicht Veröffentlichen will kann man ja auch die semilegale "Studenten Lern Version"  benutzen.
Und wenn man ein Hip Hop Projekt machen will, dann geht das eben mal nicht so einfach mit drag and drop und dem "mach mir ein geilen Groove" Button.

Also wenn man sowas vorhat dann schon näher mit beschäftigen und investieren... 
Also nochmal für alle. --> ES IST NICHT LEICHT , aber machbar.

2b
Für nähere Infos PM an mich

hier mal der Link zum Buch das ich auch habe....
Einfach zu verstehen nicht allzu teuer und "wertvoll"
Reason in der Praxis


PS. : 

Ich habe auch ein HipHop Projekt am laufen. Obwohl oich die Hiphop Pfeife bin und nicht ein Bisschen "rappen" kann.
Reason an, Groove gebastelt, paar variationen, ne nette zusatzmello, Mikro an, Cooledit an und einfach zusammen aufnehmen.
Das is die schnelle methode. und so schwer is Reason auch nicht. Echt


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. April 2002)

Hast du gute Kenntnisse in Musiktheorie? Die brauchst du nähmlich. Diese Programme sind kein Drag n Drop von Soundsamples.

Aber mein Tipp wäre dann: Magix Music <b>Studio</b>. Es gibt von Magix viele Programme aber alle anderen sind DragnDrop-******e. Hier wo gibst du wirklich Note für Note ein. <-- dafür Theorie.
Preis so 100€ also 10x weniger als der Profi-Vorschlag.

'N kleiner Screenshot:


----------



## Arno (4. April 2002)

Hi Noir, AKM<2b> und Bubi Bohnensack!!

Mit Euch hab ich in diesem Forum am liebsten zu tun denn Ihr gebt 
Euch richtig Mühe, auf die Fragen und Probleme einzugehen.

Alles bisher gesagte stimmt.

Problem, und das hat Bubi Bohnensack genau richtig erkannt, ist die Einarbeitungs- und Verstehenszeit der komplexen Zusammenhänge von Cubase (insbesondere)und Reason.
Den Anschaffungspreis lass ich jetzt mal außer Acht.

Mir ist da jedoch eine ander Idee gekommen. 

Wie sieht es denn mit Wavelab (genügend Spuren, Aufnahmemöglichkeit, arrangieren, editieren usw.) im Verbund mit dem Sequenzerprogramm Live 1.5 (http://www.ableton.de) aus.
Der Vorteil ist folgender:

Alles was die reine Sample- oder Wavebearbeitung (auch die Mikrofonaufnahme)anbetrifft wird in Wavelab erledigt. 
In der neuen Version sind beispielsweise schon die Masteringplugins mit eingebunden.

Und Live 1.5 als Sequenzer mit der zusätzlichen Möglichkeit die tonale Umsetzung zu gestalten, die Samples nachträglich zu layern und das ganze ist sogar als Live-Mix ohne Nachteile des Timingprotokolls aufzunehmen.

In der neuen Version (Rewireschnittstelle) kann sogar später die Einbindung in Cubase usw. erfolgen. 

Das Programm erfreut sich derzeit größter Beliebtheit gerade da es in Echtzeit ohne Timingstörungen läuft.

Das Recycle (http://www.propellerheads se)zum Feinschnitt von Samples mit zum Besten gehört versteht sich ja von selbst. 

Preise: Ableton Live:  349 Euro
        Wavelab (4.0): 549 Euro 
        Recycle        189 Euro 

Meines Erachtens die preisgünstigste Alternative.

Obwohl, besser ist nätürlich man hat alles zusammen (Cubase, Wavelab, Reason usw.).

Ach so, derzeit läuft in der Zeitschrift Keyboards bzw. Keys ein Referenzartikel bezüglich des Live-Programms von Ableton.

Gruß

Arno


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. April 2002)

Jo Arno, du bist mir wie AKM auch am liebsten *kuschelschmus*. Besonders die Ausführlichen Antworten. Wobei ich auf diesem Forum erst glaub ich 3x gepostet hab.



> Preise: Ableton Live: 349 Euro
> Wavelab (4.0): 549 Euro
> Recycle 189 Euro
> 
> Meines Erachtens die preisgünstigste Alternative.



Das stimmt wohl aber meinst du das Anschaffen lohnt sich für ein Projekt? Das sind immerhin 1087€!!!Und wenn man nicht in ner Sound-Firma arbeitet, die einem das bezahlt, und das tut NOIR nicht, kann man (ich jedenfalls)sich das nicht so einfach kaufen.
Und 





> semilegale Studenten Lern Versionen


  sind von diesen Programmen auch nicht leicht zu kriegen.


----------



## Arno (4. April 2002)

Hi Bubi Bohnensack!

Natürlich hast Du Recht, wenn Du diese Anschaffungen für ein einziges Projekt als zu teuer bezeichnest?

Aber glaubst Du, dass es nachdem Noir die Einarbeitungszeit hinter sich hat, bei diesem einzigen Projekt belässt?

Die Möglichkeiten, die er mit entsprechender Software hat, werden ihn mit Sicherheit nicht ruhen lassen, mir ging es genauso.

Aber mal was anderes, mit welchen Proggis arbeites Du denn?

Würd mich nur mal so interessieren. 


Gruß

Arno


----------



## NOIR (4. April 2002)

*Ich hab Euch alle lieb...*

...thx für die ganzen Tips....
ich weiss das ich noch sonen MUSIC MAKER rumhängen habe....jedoch ist mir das irgendwie zuuu easy...*G*. hab ja auch nicht gesagt das ich nix lernen will.

Ich glaube werde mir mal den REASON besorgen.
Schau mal wie der pfunzt....vieleicht entdecke ich ungeahnte Fähigkeiten in mir.....


Ich glaube ja an das Wunder des schnellen und erfolgreichen lernes durch "üben".


greez

[NOIR]


----------



## Arno (4. April 2002)

Hi Noir!

Wenn Du Dir Reason im Original besorgen willst, gibt es keine
Probleme, solltest Du jedoch auf die Idee kommen, Dir das Teil aus dem Netz zu ziehen solltest Du ausfpassen.
Reason wird im Pakte im 2 CD´s geliefert.
CD1 erhält das Programm, CD 2 die Soundbänke.

Um Reason zu starten brauchst Du unbedingt beide.

Insgesamt glaub ich hat das Programm so ca. 700 mb.

Das bedeutet eine lange Downloadzeit.

Ich weiß nicht, ob das, mal abgesehen von der Downloadqualität Sinn macht.

Ich hätte Dir das hier gerne privat gemailt, aber ich keine Deine E-Mail-Adresse nicht.


Gruß

Arno


----------



## Arno (4. April 2002)

Hi Noir!

Eins hab ich vergessen.

Sofern Du Reason nur mal so austesten willst, besorg Dir das
Buch "Reason in der Praxis", da ist ne Demo-Version drauf.
Abgesehen mal davon, dass Du ohne entsprechende Anleitung sehr schnell aufgeschmissen bist. 

Gruß

Arno


----------



## NOIR (4. April 2002)

*huii*

..danke für die Infos...

lenoir@bluemail.ch

ist meine mail...

naja mit 256kb ist die Download Zeit nicht sooo lange... 

naja ich werde mich mal informieren was ich saugen könnte und was ich kaufen "müsste".

thx

[NOIR]


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. April 2002)

Ich hab Cubase / Wavelab und Reaktor. Aber wie gesagt bin ich nicht der Soundengineer sondern im Videobereich zugange (wird dir auffallen wenn du mal ins Videoforum guckst  )

@NOIR:

Ich meinte nicht den MusicMaker sondern Music<b>Studio</b>. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Das eine ist ichbaggermatschesoundsampleszusammen und das Andere ist ein Midisequenzing-Programm. Hast du Musiktheorie denn nun drauf? Sonst brauchst du glaub ich garnicht anfangen. Jedenfall kannst du dann nicht mehr als 1 Instrument benutzen.

Ich mache Musik rein Hobbymäßig - interessiert mich halt. Und irgendwie hab ich mir mit der Zeit doch unbewusst n bisschen Ahnung angschaufelt.


----------



## NOIR (4. April 2002)

**

...ne von Sound habe ich eigentlich gar keine Ahnung.....jedoch bin ich offen einiges zu lernen.
Daher müsst ich ein einfaches Einsteiger Prog. haben.

Hast Du Erfahrung mit frootyloops ?

Oki. werde mich mal über das Music Studio informieren!

thx!


[NOIR]


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. April 2002)

Halt Stop! Ich meinte nicht Sound sonder Musiktheorie. Also:
3-Klänge, Noten, Harmonien, Tonleitern usw.


----------



## NOIR (4. April 2002)

..in der Schule hatte ich mal Blockflöten untericht!..:*g*

ne ich bin echt ein Anfänger in allem...Noten und so habe ich echt nicht drauf. 
Bin daher ein schwieriger Fall....


[NOIR]


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. April 2002)

Und willstes (MusicStudio) nu haben (natürlich nur zum Testen)?


----------



## NOIR (4. April 2002)

...jups hols mir mal als Trial.
ma schauen obs geil iss...und voralem so das ichs schnalle...*grinz*




[NOIR]


----------



## AKM<2b> (4. April 2002)

Na dann wolln wir aber auch mal was hören wenns dann vielleicht mal was gibt....

2b

P.S
Ach Männer .... Ich mag euch doch auch *schluchz*


----------



## NOIR (4. April 2002)

.....jaja die Muse der Musik wird sicher auch mal über mich fallen...dann werde ich Euch einsülzen....*g*

und dann kann das mit Unserer liebe was werden...


PS: Mit Musik lässt sichs eh besser....


 NOIR


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. April 2002)

> Mit Musik lässt sichs eh besser....



<b>Schwein.</b>



> ...jups hols mir mal als Trial.



Hab ich anders gemeint aber gut...


----------



## NOIR (5. April 2002)

..thx Bubi. für MS.
ist echt schwierig...aber ich denke ich kriegs auch mal hin....wieder ein progz. mehr zum lernen...he he he.

werde mich mal drin vertiefen...



grEEz
[NOIR]


----------

